# Arms are to other apes......as legs are to humans?



## Cobra (Apr 17, 2004)

I started Tae Kwon Do an year ago for the reason of kicks and I think there is know stronger part of the body than you legs.

It is obvious to everyone that other Great Apes are several times stronger than humans (Chimpanzees, Orangutangs, Gorrillas). Even a cute chimp who is even a bit smaller than us is more than seven times stronger than a average normal man. It is also obvious to everyone the reason is that the arms of other apes are much bigger and longer than humans.

But if you think about humans legs are longer and equally as large as apes legs. Imagine humans having fingers that can grasp instead of short toes, can't it be as equally as strong as a ape's arms? 

Can't it also mean that doing kicks like form Tae Kwon Do is equally as strong as a punch of a let's say chimpanzee? Aren't human legs equally as strong as chimpanzee's arm?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 17, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> I started Tae Kwon Do an year ago for the reason of kicks and I think there is know stronger part of the body than you legs.
> 
> It is obvious to everyone that other Great Apes are several times stronger than humans (Chimpanzees, Orangutangs, Gorrillas). Even a cute chimp who is even a bit smaller than us is more than seven times stronger than a average normal man. It is also obvious to everyone the reason is that the arms of other apes are much bigger and longer than humans.
> 
> ...




Your logic is not quite so obvious to me.

Could you slow down and let me walk through this.


Ok,

Legs are the strongest part of the human. This is Item A

Apes have large arms and therefore they are strong in the arms. *( You quote information from another thread, maybe you should reference it for us who do not quite get the obvious. *) Let is ignore the therefore and just say this is Item B "Apes have large and strong arms"

Humans have legs the size of (* Some *) Ape Arms. A = B

Therefore Human Legs are strong and it would be cool and better if toes were fingers. Therefore the attributes of B are transferred to that of A. The attribute at hand is Strength.


I do not think it follows in my mind. Am I missing something here?

Just because the size is the same does not automatically equate to strength. As that size yo mentin is length only. Not circumference or girth or density.

So, maybe on an individual basis, you might have the comparison you are trying to draw. Yet, to make a blanket statement, I do not see.

I could be missing something or just not get it.


----------



## Cobra (Apr 19, 2004)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Your logic is not quite so obvious to me.
> 
> Could you slow down and let me walk through this.
> 
> ...


That is sort of it. In simple terms, the question was; Is a human's legs equally as strong as let's say a chimpanzee arms? Are legs seem to be bigger and more muscled down than their arms. 

Also, would a good hard explosive roundhouse kick to the hed of a chimp knock one out?


----------



## Marginal (Apr 19, 2004)

It's kind of a pointless comparison on just about every level. Chimps are in part stronger because their muscular structure differs from humans. (They lack certain muscle groups that humans have etc.) They're stronger in the arms because they're built differently on a fundimental level. 

Does a man's legs offset that strength? Well, who cares? The odds of fighting a chimp are dirt low. I'm more likely to box a kangaroo.


----------



## Ceicei (Apr 19, 2004)

Cobra,

May I ask you why you are so interested in fighting with animals? There are other threads besides this one that you've brought up trying to compare strength of humans with animals or following the idea of what if humans do certain things to animals, would animals then be at a disadvantage?

- Ceicei


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Cobra,
> 
> May I ask you why you are so interested in fighting with animals? There are other threads besides this one that you've brought up trying to compare strength of humans with animals or following the idea of what if humans do certain things to animals, would animals then be at a disadvantage?
> 
> - Ceicei



Ceicei-  You must have read my mind, cuz I was just going to post the same thing!!!  

To Cobra--Dude, what is the fixation with animals????????? :idunno:  Ceicei is right...you have many other threads on this forum about the same subject.  Why the hell are you so fixated with fighting with animals???  IMO, I think that you need to take the boat back to 2004 and leave the "Fantasy Island" that seems to be your home!!!

Mike


----------



## Touch Of Death (Apr 20, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> I started Tae Kwon Do an year ago for the reason of kicks and I think there is know stronger part of the body than you legs.
> 
> It is obvious to everyone that other Great Apes are several times stronger than humans (Chimpanzees, Orangutangs, Gorrillas). Even a cute chimp who is even a bit smaller than us is more than seven times stronger than a average normal man. It is also obvious to everyone the reason is that the arms of other apes are much bigger and longer than humans.
> 
> ...


Greater leg strenghth is not a reason to join taekwon do. Utilizing that strength to launch your body and throw your weight into your punches is closer to the way the human body was designed. You will find that most systems kick, but show restraint in number of kicks thrown in relation to the weapons found on the rest of the body.
Sean


----------



## Cobra (Apr 20, 2004)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Cobra,
> 
> May I ask you why you are so interested in fighting with animals? There are other threads besides this one that you've brought up trying to compare strength of humans with animals or following the idea of what if humans do certain things to animals, would animals then be at a disadvantage?
> 
> - Ceicei


Well, just an interesting topic to me. What I am thinking also is that martial arts are only effective against humans but hwat about animals in the wild. Sure you can have a gun, but hwat if you loose it? Many people who go hiking don't carry a gun, so what then? Also, since I was a kid I have been interseted in fighting (with swords and martial arts) and animals so the topics I think might of intertwined maybe. Still, there is nothing wrong with it is it. MJS seams to think so.

I know I have done other threads with having ot do with fighting animals, but majority of the threads I create have to do with fighting animals. About only 3/8 threads have to do with fighting animals, but I am not crazy about those threads.


----------



## MJS (Apr 20, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> Well, just an interesting topic to me. What I am thinking also is that martial arts are only effective against humans but hwat about animals in the wild. Sure you can have a gun, but hwat if you loose it? Many people who go hiking don't carry a gun, so what then? Also, since I was a kid I have been interseted in fighting (with swords and martial arts) and animals so the topics I think might of intertwined maybe. Still, there is nothing wrong with it is it. MJS seams to think so.



Yeah, thats true.  What happens if you're hiking in the jungle of Africa and dont have a gun to shoot those big bad tigers??  Hmmm..What are you gonna do then??LOL!  And you know, you're spelling needs a little work here.  Looks a little like one of the other posters/trolls that post on the Kenpo thread.



> I know I have done other threads with having ot do with fighting animals, but majority of the threads I create have to do with fighting animals. About only 3/8 threads have to do with fighting animals, but I am not crazy about those threads.



Well, that makes 2 of us.  I'm not crazy about any of them!

Mike


----------



## Cobra (Apr 20, 2004)

MJS said:
			
		

> Yeah, thats true. What happens if you're hiking in the jungle of Africa and dont have a gun to shoot those big bad tigers?? Hmmm..What are you gonna do then??LOL! And you know, you're spelling needs a little work here. Looks a little like one of the other posters/trolls that post on the Kenpo thread.
> 
> I was just typing fast. i never usally spell what wrong spelling it hwat.


----------

